# Best Uber Tip Ever!!!



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Now this is my kind of tip. Better than cash!!!


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

They say pictures are worth a thousand words. But not in forums. Back story, please!!


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

No back story, base fare of $10.60 to take him and the drunk misses home, gave me a $20 tip and the two bottles. He's a liquor distributor.

Scored a nice bottle of tequila and another $50 because he left his phone in my car, so took it back to him happy with the offer of $50 to return the phone. When I arrived he as standing in the driveway $50 in hand and asked if I like tequila. Said yes, and he handed me the bottle of Deleon pictured below.

I've made more in booze than I have driving tonight.


----------

